# Nitrifying Bacteria Brands



## graceful.04 (Oct 30, 2012)

So, as of now, I'm using Quick Start for my tanks, and it works to a degree. I've used Night Out before and that just didn't work for me. Does anyone have a favorite brand of nitrifying bacteria because I think I really want to try something different. Thanks!

Grace


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Tetra SafeStart
Seachem Stability


----------



## graceful.04 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thank you so much, I went to my favorite fish store and before I got this message, and she recommended Special Blend so I'm trying that for now and hoping that that works, but if it doesn't it's great to know that I have two more recommended brands


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i don't use a starter....i have almost a gallon of stability wasting away in my basement...


----------



## graceful.04 (Oct 30, 2012)

Really? What happens with the nitrogen cycle in your tank then?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

it just cycles.......i'm not real smart so i try to keep things as simple as i can.....i am terribly technologically challenged...even my granddaughters can do more with a cell phone than i can.....but i can smell and taste what is going on in a tank...


----------



## graceful.04 (Oct 30, 2012)

Wow, any hints? For example, how long do you let new tank water cycle for before adding fish, and how long do you wait between adding fish?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i usually add fish right away or within a couple of days.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The first tank is the hardest. Loha could bottle the moist air from his a room full of cycled tanks and sell it as a starter culture.


----------



## graceful.04 (Oct 30, 2012)

Trust me, lots of bad experiences with my first tank, it's definitely the hardest. And sorry for another question, but how on earth can he do that??


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I doubt he could ship it. lol. I just meant that his has filter bacteria constantly riding water droplets around his fishroom. All his tanks will be seeded without him doing anything. Plus he does a gradual stocking of new tanks and does his water changes. It works for him, but its could be hard to imitate if you only have one tank


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Plants help cycle tanks. Roots give bacteria a place to grow. Gravel is helpful too. I rarely if ever use store bought nitrifying bacteria.


----------



## graceful.04 (Oct 30, 2012)

Wow, no wonder my Angelfish tank which has real plants always stays at zero and cycled so quickly. I think I'm going to start planting up most of my other tanks. Thanks you all!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Just be careful with plants. Some eat ammonia directly, some nitrite. If you plants die or you take out a lot at once, you can have spikes.


----------



## graceful.04 (Oct 30, 2012)

Oh goodness, fish keeping is so complicated. I love it though! And thanks for more info


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

there are many starters that all claim to add the right bacteria, as long as you continue cycling by adding pure ammonia and complete the cycle you will benefit.
google fishless cycle if your not sure


----------

